# Fattie throwdown #'??...



## got14u (Apr 12, 2009)

I am not sure what number this would be but figured i was smoke some so i better enter. I am entering the big mutha fattie, but i am posting the others i am smoking for the church breakfast on easter morning.

I first cooked some chorizo, diced onions, diced green chiles, and some bacon chopped up. Added a dozen farm fresh eggs and some cheese blend. Rolled out 3lbs of venison sausage and spicy breakfast sausage that i mixed together in a 2 gallon bag. sauteed some hash browns in bacon fat topped with some lantana of texas seasoning. and though in a couple more whole pieces of bacon for good measure. I rolled up the chorizo in 4 burritos and then put them in the fattie. 

the other fatties are a suateed apple pancake fattie. and a kielbasa,bacon, and hashbrown fattie. thanks for lookin

I will have sliced pics up tomorrow afternoon !


----------



## fire it up (Apr 12, 2009)

I don't even need to see the final results to tell you that you sir, you deserve some points for that one.
Chorizo rolled up and then rolled in the fattie!?  Nice!
Really looking forward to the finale.


----------



## got14u (Apr 12, 2009)

thanks I have my fingers crossed on the end result. we shall see. I do plan on drizzling some stokes green pork suace over the finished sliced pieces. can't wait for tomorrow.


----------



## rivet (Apr 12, 2009)

Chorizo burrito in a fattie...that's obscene.





But I like it!





That's a real nice obscenity


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 12, 2009)

excellent! points for creativity!


----------



## mamunoz (Apr 13, 2009)

Can't wait to see the sliced pics!


----------



## grothe (Apr 13, 2009)

Looks great already.....very nice idea!!


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 13, 2009)

De-freaking-licious looking fatty's


----------



## got14u (Apr 13, 2009)

thanks for all the comments and points guy's. here are the finished sliced photo's. I didn't get all the photo's i wanted but i was trying to cook for 30+ people. so these will have to do. And they were a hit !!


----------



## kennymn (Apr 13, 2009)

how am I going to sleep tonight seeing fatties like that ??? unbelievable


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 13, 2009)

What kind of sausage are you using on the outside.  And is this the one with the chorizo in the tortillias?  The filling looks really yellow and I'm used to seeing chorizo be almost red.  Or am I not paying attention and this is something completely different.

Educate me man!


----------



## got14u (Apr 14, 2009)

it is half venison sausage and half store bought breakfast sausage. the innards are chorizo. it may look yellow do to the amount of cheese. you are right most chorizo is reddish color. when i use venison i also through in some eggs because it is so lean. there is also hash browns in the filling as well but outside of the burrito. 

edit: the eggs with the chorizo are farm fresh egg's also. so they are very yellow. that is probably why it is heavy on the yellow come to think of it.


----------



## m1tanker78 (Apr 14, 2009)

Let me just say this:  Dooooooooood..........Sssweeeeeeeeet!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for sharing that beautiful QVIEW,

Tom


----------

